# Methods to remove annual ryegrass from fescue lawn?



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Well, don't get me started on the city tore up a section of my yard and reclaimed the land with what appears to be a DOT grass mix containing annual ryegrass. I believe the pictured weeds to be annual ryegrass but that's really just an assumption based on proximity to the construction and the fact I've never seen this "weed" in my yard before. It's now in multiple sections of my 3000 sf front yard.

What are my options?

*Wait until next year*. Would this actually work? - If it truly is an annual in Ohio, then I can just chalk this year up as a loss and wait until next spring? Is there any risk of it going to seed being I keep a 3-4" summer HOC and a 2" fall HOC? Anything I can do to

Hand removal either mechanically or through round up? - I read that annual ryegrass is kind of tricky to kill with round up. Does anyone have experience? What about hand removal?

Total Renovation - Would prefer not to go this route, but I've been debating a mono strand..

Ideas?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If that is truly what it is, it should burn out via low-ish (under 3 inches) mowing and drought stress in the Summer (deep/infrequent irrigation). Problem is, you can't really mow low under a tree due to shade, and you can't not water due to the tree roots sucking up moisture. You could always reno the section in the Fall if it's still there, but grass is tough to establish under a tree.

Otherwise, I guess hand pull and/or paint with Roundup as needed this Spring. And don't let it produce seed that you mulch into the lawn. Probably want to bag it during seedhead season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Annual ryegrass does like POA annua. It drops seeds before the summer heat kills it.

Here is an old Turf Tip from Purdue. http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2013/04/annual-ryegrass-showing-up-in-lawns.html?m=1


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

So hand pull it now?


----------

